# Coyote dens



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

What would be the best way to trap coyotes at a den? Would you do it the same as for fox? I found two dens today while I was relocating my snare line. Both are in the root balls of blown down trees. No 4-wheeler trails or roads within a mile of either. For fox, I usually set a trap in front of the entrance and one above the den, or on a high spot close to it. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

This my Q & A from AllExperts.com. I hope this helps anybody else that has the same questions I had...

Question: What is the best way to trap coyotes at a den. I have now found 5 coyote dens. Do you trap them the same as foxes? For fox I usually set a trap at the entrance and one above the den entrance, or on a high spot close to the den. Also, how do you trap bobcats at a den? I've never tried trapping one of their dens and I have found three in some sandstone cliffs here in West Virginia. Thanks, Paul

Answer: Hello Paul, ...... Well, let's start with bobcats. I have never trapped them right at their dens. When I have found dens that I knew were being used, I made my usual bobcat sets, but I made them out a ways from the den site, at least a few hundred yards. And I made at least one set on every trail leading to and from the den. I used dirtholes, trash-pile sets, walk-thrus, toilets, ect. When I make sets which are aimed just at cats I make them more "showy" than I generally do for fox or coyote. I may scatter a handful of lite colored feathers around and in the hole, maybe crush up a couple of egg shells around the lip of the hole, and some down in it so that it looks like they were dug from the hole. Maybe make the hole as big around as a softball... I was always afraid that if too much "unusual" activity started occuring right at their den site, they may very well move out. Then I've lost them... However, I have talked to trappers that told me that they have had luck blind setting traps on the trails leading to a den, within a few feet of the entrance...But again, I have never done this, so can not tell you from personal experience. ................... Coyotes, on the other hand, WILL generally move if there is too much unusual human activity around their den, especially if there are pups at the den, or on the way... With coyotes I do the same way as with cats... I make my standard dirtholes, flat sets, post sets, ect. But these too, I put at least several hundred yards from the den entrance... Paul, it's like this... When a trapper makes, let's say a dirthole set for coyotes, he will do his best to make it appear that something either burried a morsel of food there, or dug up a morsel of food there... But the trapper always trys to make the coyote believe that no human had been there... And that is what you should do...But, the fact is, no matter what you do the coyote will know you have been there anyway. He makes his living and stays alive by useing his sences, so he WILL know. ...But... he also knows that you are not there now. So he will investigate the set... However his denning site is something different. He will know if someone is messing around there, and this will push his "caution" button, particularly if the visits are repeated... So, my advice is to make your standard coyote sets, but at least a few hundred yards from the actual den site...Now I am not saying that you can't catch coyotes around their dens. I am just saying that over time you will do much better, and catch more adult coyotes by putting your sets out a ways... Paul, I hope this helps you...and if there is anything else I can help you with... Just holler...I'm generally around handy...Good luck. 
Mongo


----------

